# Wife's confused sexuality ?



## j70 (Jul 19, 2010)

So here is the background - we have been together for 11 years and have one child together. My Spouse recently informed me that she has a crush on a lesbian friends of ours and when they where out drinking she also tried to kiss her recently. Our friend said she has never thought her that way and that sense she is a friend of mine she would not want to break us up. Now through talking to my wife I found out that she has always had a crush on this girl and before we where married she had two drunken encounters with women (these I was aware of). She confided in me that this is the only time she has ever imagined her self being the aggressor and doing acts on anyone and it has been with thoughts of this girl ( they have know each other for a long time ). I also asked her if finds other women aractive and she has said no not really, but she has always enjoyed lesbian porn. She wants us to stay together and see a consoler and I also forgot to mention she had an affair (with a man) about 9 years ago. So I am at a cross roads do I stay for the sake of my daughter and try to work things out again or should I move on and give her the chance to be who she might be? Before the comments start we have both agreed that bring a third into the relationship (not sexual) is not a good idea.
PS. Sorry for all the run ons , it is hard to lay all of this out


----------



## j70 (Jul 19, 2010)

no input ?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

I have input, she has cheated on you before, and is basically letting you know she is about to do it again (if she hasnt already). The comment that she likes lesbian porn should be a huge red flag to you.

You ask should you give her a chance to be who she MIGHT be, i think she is who she is.


----------



## dblkman (Jul 14, 2010)

speaking from experience dude it does NOT bode well for you. Consider saving yourself all the pain and crap i went thru with my ex in dealing with OW. Once my ex had me believing she wanted to work on the marriage when in fact she was "in-between" relationships with OW and she had nothing better to do nor could she support herself. eventually it all came to ahead and after 10 years I got tired of her crap and left.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

:iagree::iagree::iagreeblkman is right. You should dump her. She is a serial cheater. She will do it again. That is who she is. Your daughter will adjust and needs a stable parent. Best of luck.


----------

